# Jorg Sprave



## wildwebb (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently found his channel on YouTube. Does he have his tutorials for his items here? Specifically his simple yet effective trigger mechanism. I would like to try making some of his devices.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

his current videos have a link to his forum. go back to youtube for it.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

He isn't on this forum any more.. he has his own..


----------



## wildwebb (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you, does anyone know where I can get some tutorials to get started, making trigger fired devices


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

You might want to check out the book "Practical Guide to Man-Powered Bullets".


----------



## wildwebb (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you


----------

